# oshit, NEW IPODS!



## [M]artin (Sep 5, 2007)

*[VIA: APPLE]*


----------



## MR_COW (Sep 5, 2007)

8GB iphone = $399


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 5, 2007)

An iPod would be sweet, but I can't afford one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also, the sound quality hasn't been excellent on the ones I have used. Bearable, but definatly not as pleasant as even the onboard sound on my 3 year old Dell...

- Sam


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 5, 2007)

There were rumors of a new iPod seems they were true.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 5, 2007)

If it played DivX Id get it for sure!
*Edit
And you didn't have to install Itunes LOL


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 5, 2007)

Never liked the sound quality and I hated iTunes...so I'll give these a miss I reckon.


----------



## superrob (Sep 5, 2007)

Lol iPhone just whitout the phone xD


----------



## El-ahrairah (Sep 5, 2007)

Enjoy your polished turd.


----------



## weiff (Sep 5, 2007)

whIPods are junk anyway... you should all go buy one of these:

http://www.cowonglobal.com/product/product_D2_feature.php


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 5, 2007)

I kind of cried when I saw how much of a step back Apple took with creating these.


----------



## Harsky (Sep 5, 2007)

I still have my Creative Zen. Battery life could be improved when I want to watch videos but nonetheless, the DIVX support is awesome. Just waiting for something better to replace it


----------



## Darkforce (Sep 5, 2007)

Man what a lame update: A color change to the shuffle. The nano now has a slightly bigger screen and video playback at the huge expense of it's dimensions. The "classic" ipod has had a size increase, and the new ipod touch is simply an iphone without the phone part for a paltry $100 less.

Well like I said in a previous thread, I can't complain... my Nano 2nd gen isn't obselete and my wallet is happy.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 5, 2007)

160GB iPod Classic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for the same price as the 80GB of before.


----------



## Neko (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh noes.
The new Nano looks like shit but the Menu sure got my attention!

APPLE YOU MAKE ME POOR.

(I can't afford them... I won my 8GB Black nano 2Gen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

The Touch Ipod looks nice , I hope it's not too much expensive. >_


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 5, 2007)

The new iPod interface looks like shit. The touch is just like the PSP Slim, a half assed version of its processor.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 5, 2007)

iPods are so overrated. My god, just use Moonshell


----------



## science (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a free 80GB last gen iPod coming in the mail. Going to sell it on eBay and maybe pick up one of the new 160GB iPods. Hoping they are really nice.


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2007)

Meh, forget the iPod/Phone, get the iCar!


----------



## VmprHntrD (Sep 5, 2007)

I'll stick with my free Samsung Nexus 25 and my $10/mo xm subscription.  Much more better bang for the buck with all the station choices (most which have no commercials or equally inane djs.)


----------



## Smuff (Sep 5, 2007)

I am currently rolling about on the floor laughing my tits off cos I just spent £169 on an 8 gig Nano......... Now I fid I could have waited 4 weeks and got one that 
a) has video playback
and 
b) has had a 25% price cut !

Thanks Apple (ya bastuds!)





Still, the overall look of the thing is shte compared to my super sleek & sexy gen 2 so it's not all bad. I can always watch videos on my DS anyway.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> iPods are so overrated. My god, just use Moonshell



LMAO you gotta to be kidding right? you can't compare at all! and is the picture for real or is it just photoshop crap? i love ipods and have a ipod video 60GB right now, and for the people who are saying the sound quality on the ipods are crap, stop listening to crappy 128k mp3's and you won't get crappy sound, also get decent headphones aswell, the stock headphones supplied with the ipod are crap.

edit: the link says it's real hmm, 160GB would be a dream, i've already used nearly 40GB on my current ipod.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(weiff @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> whIPods are junk anyway... you should all go buy one of these:
> 
> http://www.cowonglobal.com/product/product_D2_feature.php


I'd rather stick I'll stick with my GP2X...or maybe get the new touchscreen one...hmmmmm


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(weiff @ Sep 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > whIPods are junk anyway... you should all go buy one of these:
> ...


...


----------



## ugly_rose (Sep 5, 2007)

So advertising is totally alright to do on this forum now?

I didn't see anything in the opening post that would say otherwise.

As for the iPod I don't have much of an opinion other than that it's a pretty good mp3 player.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 5, 2007)

pictures of the ipod classic, the casing looks nice, much better quality compared to the ipod video, i sooo want one of these!

http://www.engadget.com/gallery/ipod-class...ds-on-1/383086/

edit: i wonder when these will come out in the UK?


----------



## MR_COW (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(ugly_rose @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> So advertising is totally alright to do on this forum now?
> 
> I didn't see anything in the opening post that would say otherwise.
> 
> As for the iPod I don't have much of an opinion other than that it's a pretty good mp3 player.



Yeah, martin is steve jobs and is advertising his own products, this is a rule breaking post.


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(rambozotheclown @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> I am currently rolling about on the floor laughing my tits off cos I just spent £169 on an 8 gig Nano......... Now I fid I could have waited 4 weeks and got one that
> a) has video playback
> and
> b) has had a 25% price cut !


Remember UK prices include tax. You probably got a better deal, the new models will be more expensive here than in the States.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> Remember UK prices include tax. You probably got a better deal, *the new models will be more expensive here than in the States.*



that's so true, i'm thinking of getting one from america but the only thing that puts me off is getting stung with import tax though.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 5, 2007)

Apple doesn't need any advertising from us middle class-ers. We shouldn't even worry about him "breaking the rules".


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Sep 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > iPods are so overrated. My god, just use Moonshell
> ...



The Moonshell thing was a "joke" but that doesn't change the fact that iPods are overhyped rubbish. Sound quality on Moonshell is perfect for me anyway.


----------



## blue99 (Sep 5, 2007)

Might buy the iPod classic, or the new iPod Touch if I started working.

My 5G iPod - 2005-2007


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh man 160GBs? That would last me like....10 years at least O.O

But the 80GB is more in my price range and all I have is a max of around 50GBs of music (my stuff plus my dad's stuff) so, hmm, I dunno...

I'd get a Touch if it wasn't SO DAMN EXPENSIVE. (touch-screen, large movie screen, and wifi web browsing? Count me in O


----------



## tyasawa (Sep 5, 2007)

O,o.. looks nice.. but i don't think i really need it.. 

i use my w950i for listening to music and its pretty good.. dont like to bring extra gadget just to listen to music in the bus.. 

>_> but it sure looks pretty good... damn apple and its sexy stuff.. -,-.. u tempted a shallow ppl like me who like something by their appearance..


----------



## amptor (Sep 5, 2007)

ipod shuffle is still overpriced... still 1 gig isn't it? for like 80 bucks..meh.. should be half that.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> The Moonshell thing was a "joke" but that doesn't change the fact that iPods are overhyped rubbish. Sound quality on Moonshell is perfect for me anyway.



looool just loool overhyped rubbish XD maybe it's the fact that you can't afford one in the first place?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 5, 2007)

No it shouldn't^ I think the iPod shuffle has a great price compared to the iPod Classic. The iPod classic is just a harddrive that plays mp3s and .avi files

My post was aimed at amptor


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't get what the big freaking whoop about iPods are. I don't even get what the big whoop about portable MP3 players are. I mean, I don't even have any form of portable MP3 player...


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a generic MP3 player that cost me pennies, and I find it fine :\


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 5, 2007)

I just have a lot of music and I would like to listen to anything, any time. That's why I want an MP3 player with a big hard drive. Videos wouldn't hurt either...though It's not a big deal for me, I have a bunch of .dpgs I could watch but I haven't :/

Still, for school I might get some crappy thing that costs $10, so if it gets taken away, big whoop, $10.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> I don't get what the big freaking whoop about iPods are. I don't even get what the big whoop about portable MP3 players are. I mean, I don't even have any form of portable MP3 player...



You may have no use for it, but a lot of people do. They like music, they buy things to listen to it. Thats like saying '' I don't get what the big whoop about internet is. I mean, I don't even use Internet on my computer.. ''


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> I don't get what the big freaking whoop about iPods are. I don't even get what the big whoop about portable MP3 players are. I mean, I don't even have any form of portable MP3 player...



welcome to the 21st century, CD players are obsolete, get over it


----------



## VmprHntrD (Sep 5, 2007)

Jumpman I'm with you.  I don't have nor ever want a MP3 player or Ipod.  It's not that I dislike music, but the effort behind it so it is enjoyable to me sucks.

I first have to rip or swipe online a shitload of music.  Then I have to bother organizing it how I want, then load it onto the ipod/knockoff how I like, and then hit the random button or let it go in order.  Too much time and hassle.

For me that's why I went the XM route.  I get a clean broadcast, no commercials, no dickin around.  I just plug it into the wall at work, jack in the antenna and some headphones and it's random fun all day long.  Music, talk, uncensored comedy, political crud, cable tv news feeds, and more.  Outside of reaching for the remote to pick a channel it's hassle free.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 5, 2007)

You just drag and drop the music you have. The iPod organizes it for you.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 5, 2007)

yep, thats what itunes is for, to organise your music, there is no effort involved apart from manually tagging your music.


----------



## phoood (Sep 5, 2007)

Niceee.  I've already broke though 25gb worth of music on my HDD, and my ipod (photo) only has 20gb (18 something gb's formatted).

If this supported xvid AND h.264, I'll think about getting one.  People might not like the hype, but a great mp3 player is a great mp3 player.  To me, other mp3 players with their cons (bulky, crappy screen, un-intuitive controls) are not for me.

the iriver clix2 is a serious contender.  If it had more storage.


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 5, 2007)

Archos should get some of that style, they make the best PMPs on the market (With 160GB HDDs!), but they lack style
http://www.archos.com/products/gen_5/archo...=global&lang=en
(Much higher screen res and MUCH larger HDD, same $400 price....hmm...)


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 5, 2007)

awesome, finally an ipod I can sit on my table in starbucks while I write my screenplay.




didn't want an ipod, shit, I barely wanted my $30 mp3 player, but I really don't want any of these iphone/ipod things


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Sep 5, 2007)

So are there clones of the new shuffle yet? I've been meaning to get a new player, and i'd like myself a mini one.


----------



## PuyoDead (Sep 6, 2007)

8GB/16GB iPod Touch = massive failure. Why the hell would I want to downgrade to a measly 16GB for a touch screen? and for $400? Good God, Apple, you really need to get your shit together.

Guess I'll be looking into an 80GB iPod "Classic". So much for that touch screen hype. What a disapointment.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(PuyoDead @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> 8GB/16GB iPod Touch = massive failure. Why the hell would I want to downgrade to a measly 16GB for a touch screen? and for $400? Good God, Apple, you really need to get your shit together.
> 
> Guess I'll be looking into an 80GB iPod "Classic". So much for that touch screen hype. What a disapointment.



QFT. It would probably be too expensive if you had an 80GB touch phone, but wasting that screen with no video storage is a pity. Down with iPod, up with Moonshell!


----------



## tenchan4 (Sep 6, 2007)

This is what I got and I'm pretty happy with it. 
Zen Vision M
It plays many different movie and audio formats, and I've been using it for hours a day every day for the past 2 years. No problems yet. Pretty sturdy too, just throw it in my back pack and pick it up when I feel like it.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Sep 6, 2007)

those look utterly sickkkkkk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but i wont be able to afford them.
but now, ill be able to buy the ipod nano (2gb)
because im pretty sure prices will drop!
muhahahahaha


----------



## adgloride (Sep 6, 2007)

With any luck maybe the old Ipods will be reduced.  But I still think that they are too expensive.  Considering the 30gb Zunes are 30gb and you not stuck using a virus better known as ITunes.


----------



## jtroye32 (Sep 6, 2007)

Apple is to computers/mp3 players what Bose is to speakers/audio - overpriced mediocrity. I'll give them credit for being great at advertising though.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Sep 6, 2007)

i do think ipods are WAY overpriced
but everybody has them 
i really hope the prices on the old ones drop


----------



## decript (Sep 6, 2007)

Got a Zen Vision M myself also. Good player, trackpad takes getting use to but i still prefer the wheel. I have dropped it so many times onto solid marble to rocks along a train track. Just scuffed the back revealing the metal, thats all. Also, I applied a BSE and it is hawt! Love those things, so durable and invisible. Got a palm rest/trackpad skin for my new macbook too (loving it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
I had an ipod mini before that, was pretty good, never failed me. Happy with my choice of not getting an ipod video 30gb instead.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 6, 2007)

Ipods are crap, why would anyone want one, I'd rather just stick dog dookie in my ears and hum!

Oh wait.. what I meant to say was:

OH BOY!
Glad I waited on the nano purchase I was about to make. Groovy!
Seriously, I've got a bunch of ipods, back to the 5 gig one (that still works, but needs a battery, I just keep it plugged in on the kitchen counter.)

If you don't like it, that's fine. Some people disparage the Zune, and they sound just about like the folks who do the same to iPods.

It's cool to hate things, id'nit?


----------



## jtroye32 (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> i do think ipods are WAY overpriced
> but everybody has them
> i really hope the prices on the old ones drop



because they're advertised so well and people buy into it. their stock is ridiculously high for what they sell because everyone sees the sleek appearance of everyone elses Ithingy and must have one too without really researching their options. this is why apple continues to overprice their stuff - because people will continue to buy it overpriced.


----------



## Foie (Sep 6, 2007)

Sweet, a Nano with video playback!  I don't need it though...


----------



## 754boy (Sep 6, 2007)

Meh, an ipod is an ipod I guess. I've passed on them before and will pass over these. My Treo does the same thing and more so I don't need one.  I just don't see what the hype is. I wouldn't call them rubbish but they are definitely overpriced.


----------



## jtroye32 (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(754boy @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> Meh, an ipod is an ipod I guess. I've passed on them before and will pass over these. My Treo does the same thing and more so I don't need one.Â I just don't see what the hype is. I wouldn't call them rubbish but they are definitely overpriced.



they aren't rubbish, just mediocre.


----------



## H8TR (Sep 6, 2007)

Were all entitled to our opinons but I love the new line up. The fall colours for the nano and shuffle were a smart move no doubt. The iPod classic is nice for those who want the basic iPod, the one we've grown to know for almost the last 6 years. And whos complaing when it comes with 80 or 160GB! Thats more than my MacBook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! Personally, I think the iPod touch is the shit. In Canada we don't have the iPhone although it isn't necessarily hard to obtain one (Just hop across the border to Buffalo, NY). Even with the unlocking now possible, it still isn't for me as I'm still have 1+ years in my 2 year contract. The iPod touch is especially nice me as I get the all the feature of the iPhone (except phone related features) in a nice package. 16GB is plenty. I only have 5.6GB of music (by next year, I probably have 6.6GB... My Collection grows slowly) which leaves plenty for video. At any given time, there will 2-3GB... 4GB max worth of video on mine at any given time. Yes, $399USD/$449CDN sounds like a lot (who am I bullshitting, it is  lot!), but when many of the features you will use (The browser will be great for English Class), it's worth it. If there is even one feature that you won't use, it probably isn't worth it. Anyway, I'm set to order a 16GB tomorrow morning as I get paid tomorrow.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(PuyoDead @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> 8GB/16GB iPod Touch = massive failure. Why the hell would I want to downgrade to a measly 16GB for a touch screen? and for $400? Good God, Apple, you really need to get your shit together.
> 
> Guess I'll be looking into an 80GB iPod "Classic". So much for that touch screen hype. What a disapointment.



ditto, i agree thats why i think buying a ipod classic is a wiser choice, it's a shame about the touch screen, i agree, but i think having a ipod with 80gb-160gb and touch screen would be too much for anyones budget lol


----------



## rootbear1286 (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd say wait for the 2nd generation iPod Touch.  I bet it's gonna have more flash memory for around the same price...


----------



## cubin' (Sep 6, 2007)

soooo many haterz.


The ipod touch is a fucking awesome idea. I'd get one if I had the cash but I'll wait for them to come down in price I guess.

A lot of people seem to hate the ipod because it's popular, not really a good enough reason IMO.


----------



## jtroye32 (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> soooo many haterz.
> 
> 
> The ipod touch is a fucking awesome idea. I'd get one if I had the cash but I'll wait for them to come down in price I guess.
> ...



I hate Apple because they capitalize on people's ignorance of technology/price.


----------



## H8TR (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> soooo many haterz.
> 
> 
> The ipod touch is a fucking awesome idea. I'd get one if I had the cash but I'll wait for them to come down in price I guess.
> ...


Straight up. The iPod is a great device. My iPod touch will be my fourth. (1. 1stGen Nano, 2. 5.5Gen Video, 3. 2ndGen Shuffle). And to say they aren't great devices is bogus. The iPods interface, although a copy of Creatives, is great. The Click Wheel is the best thing to ever happen to an MP3 player. And they are dead simple to use. Yesterday was the first day of school (at least for public schools in Ontario) and I saw little 2-4 grades with their own iPods. Why? Because they are so simple, anyone can use them. iTunes is straightforward. In fact, many iPod users I know prefer using iTunes over drag and drop like many other DAP's. It allows you to organize/manage your songs.


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Sep 6, 2007)

I admit I've been hating iPods forever, thought they were just overpriced mp3 players, and wasn't worth spending that much money on a media player. Now they have the iPod touch, to me that isn't even a media player anymore, but a friggin PDA, which to me seems like its worth the cash on that. I'm pretty sure that'll get hacked pretty quick, before you know it we'll hava emulators, pda applications and what not on it, making it the only PDA with massive storage. That's how I see it anyways. The only thing that stops me from favoring this, is there isn't an FM tuner! All that high tech in it, but no FM tuner. Occasionally, I'd rather listen to local radio stations versus the music I already have.


----------



## Westside (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(PuyoDead @ Sep 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 8GB/16GB iPod Touch = massive failure. Why the hell would I want to downgrade to a measly 16GB for a touch screen? and for $400? Good God, Apple, you really need to get your shit together.
> ...


I can't believe I actually agree with this guy.  Hate the company all you want, but hating a certain product because of the company is just stupid.  I mean I hate sony, but they do make the best sounding Mp3 players.


----------



## jtroye32 (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(PuyoDead @ Sep 6 2007 said:
> ...




i believe cowon and iriver have the best sound as a consensus from the reviews i've read, then comes creative. sony isn't that great with sound quality.


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 6, 2007)

ya, i saw the next gen ipods, like 3 days ago.....


----------



## jtroye32 (Sep 6, 2007)

i'm in it for sound quality mostly since i'm more of an audiophile than most the general public. that reason alone is enough for me to stay away from apple.


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> ya, i saw the next gen ipods, like 3 days ago.....



That's funny, seeing as how they were announced this afternoon.


----------



## Westside (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Sep 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 5 2007 said:
> ...


No, it's just nobody knows about NW-S705, have you ever used it yourself???  I know that series isn't being sold in most places anymore, but that is the BEST mp3 player I ever used, and I used iriver and creative before, they can't even compare.  Cnet didn't even post a review until a year after it came out, and on top of that, they gave it a 7.7 with the only con being that it has bad software.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> WTF are you guys talking about???Â It's freaking flash memory, not HDD.Â I won't even bother explaining to you here, but 16gb for flash is amazing.



yeah the problem is that 16GB is definitely not enough for my music collection, i have 40gb worth of music and videos, why would i pay nearly 300 for a flashy interface when i can get a normal ipod for half the price and more storage?

and i agree, whats with all the ipod haters?


----------



## serg0 (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice, but i'm getting one of these though.
http://reviews.cnet.com/mp3-players/creati...tag=prod.txt.12

Nice price, plays many formats like divx/xvid, and has a slot for sd cards.


----------



## bobrules (Sep 6, 2007)

The new ipod touch, no bluetooth?
Does it support A2DP?

nvm: there is bluetooth

nvm again: there isn't


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> and i agree, whats with all the ipod haters?



People that buy Apple products are people that don't know any better


----------



## Legend (Sep 6, 2007)

Humm... I'm down with the new design. Some people say it's a step back or looks like a psp or whathaveyou... Meh. Sony stole their controller design from nintendo, microsoft stole crap from macintosh... everyone steals crap from eachother. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I happen to like Mac - I think all of their designs are very simple & clean, just the way that technology should be (imho).


----------



## PuyoDead (Sep 6, 2007)

Yea, it's 16GB of flash memory, your point? We might know that flash has no moving parts, is more durable, is smaller, and is better for access times... but does the average consumer? Not at all.

Simply put, it's a significant downgrade in storage for anyone with a full sized iPod right now. Flash memory is exponentially more expensive than HDD storage, and it really doesn't have enough of an advantage in the PMP market to warrant such a small space limit.

Lots of players now are HDD based, and there are not that many problems to be had. I would much rather gain 5 or so millimeters of thickness to have 10 times the space for my media. Not to mention, the price difference involved with the difference of storage space of the two options.

For now, let's look at the final market impact: most iPod users have 30GB-60GB of space at the moment. Going back to 16GB is simply not an option for the consumer who caries their entire media library. And it's even less of an option when $50 less can get you 10 times the storage capacity.

edit: for the record, I've owned 2 iPods. I currently own a 30GB video, and use it every day. I've even had other media players, but always come back to iPods. Everything has advantages and disadvantages, including the iPod. You're some kind of fool if you think a product as popular as the iPod is not going to face ridicule. Even worse, the apple followers are always there to man the other side of the field. It's just how it goes. Competition is a good thing for the consumer.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > and i agree, whats with all the ipod haters?
> ...



pretty much sums up why i like ipods, i think you are the one being naive thinking other cheap looking crappy brands are far superior lol

edit: well said PuyoDead, that's why if apple released a bigger 80gb or 160gb media device with touch screen it would be too expensive, the classic is worth it for your money.


----------



## Westside (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(PuyoDead @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> Yea, it's 16GB of flash memory, your point? We might know that flash has no moving parts, is more durable, is smaller, and is better for access times... but does the average consumer? Not at all.
> 
> Simply put, it's a significant downgrade in storage for anyone with a full sized iPod right now. Flash memory is exponentially more expensive than HDD storage, and it really doesn't have enough of an advantage in the PMP market to warrant such a small space limit.
> 
> ...


I'm just saying don't blame it on apple, I bought a 250GB HDD for $99.99 CAD, and an 8gb Flash memory for $140 CAD.


----------



## Legend (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(PuyoDead @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> Yea, it's 16GB of flash memory, your point? We might know that flash has no moving parts, is more durable, is smaller, and is better for access times... but does the average consumer? Not at all.
> 
> Simply put, it's a significant downgrade in storage for anyone with a full sized iPod right now. Flash memory is exponentially more expensive than HDD storage, and it really doesn't have enough of an advantage in the PMP market to warrant such a small space limit.
> 
> ...



Who honestly fills their entire iPod with music, and can say that they REGULARLY listen to every song? 30-60gb is A LOT of space for music/movies.
16gb, and the aesthetically pleasing touch screen are worth $400 to me. I mean, it's 16gb of portable storage, that I'm not likely to fill up in the first place.
And furthermore, since we're on the topic of "final market impact", the average consumer will find themselves hardpressed to fill the entire 30gb-60gb that they have at their disposal.


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 6, 2007)

Does that look like crap to you? Same price as the touch. 160GB HDD, which is 10x the space if you coudn't get that. Has wifi and a touch screen. Bigger screen. The screen has almost twice the resolution of the touch.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbdmMpwgErE...related&search=


----------



## Harsky (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh boy. I can't wait to purchase the chinese ripoff versions. Makes me feel like I ALMOST own the real thing... with lower quality... features missing.... not cool when people see it... but at least it's cheap...

kellyan95: but carrying it around must make people paranoid thinking "oh no, did i scratch it?"


----------



## cubin' (Sep 6, 2007)

looks ok, I'd personally prefer a touch though. 

I want flash memory so I can jog with my Ipod touch..jogging + moving parts = teh sux0rz


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> Oh boy. I can't wait to purchase the chinese ripoff versions. Makes me feel like I ALMOST own the real thing... with lower quality... features missing.... not cool when people see it... but at least it's cheap...
> 
> kellyan95: but carrying it around must make people paranoid thinking "oh no, did i scratch it?"


...How is that different from any apple product? And especially the touch?


----------



## cubin' (Sep 6, 2007)

it kinda looks a bit bulky. big screen is good but maybe not that big when you're after portability.


I'm sure it's a fine device kellyan..just not for me. looks pretty tacky too + what are up with those big buttons on the side??


to each his own...


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> Does that look like crap to you? Same price as the touch. 160GB HDD, which is 10x the space if you coudn't get that. Has wifi and a touch screen. Bigger screen. The screen has almost twice the resolution of the touch.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbdmMpwgErE...related&search=


You can't fit that in your pocket.


----------



## PuyoDead (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Legend @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(PuyoDead @ Sep 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, it's 16GB of flash memory, your point? We might know that flash has no moving parts, is more durable, is smaller, and is better for access times... but does the average consumer? Not at all.
> ...



Hence why those people buy iPod shuffles and nanos. For them, 16GB is great, and would even be an upgrade. But for those of us with 30GB or 60GB iPods (who use the majority of the space), 16GB is not possible. And trust me, there are PLENTY of people out there who use every bit of that space. Why else would they keep offering larger capacities? Especially now that they can be used for movies/tv.


----------



## bobrules (Sep 6, 2007)

Why did Apple go with the Iphone look?


----------



## Legend (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Harsky @ Sep 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh boy. I can't wait to purchase the chinese ripoff versions. Makes me feel like I ALMOST own the real thing... with lower quality... features missing.... not cool when people see it... but at least it's cheap...
> ...



Fellow temper,

please take thy Apple flaming elsewhere. it's one thing to point out the flaws in a product (legitimate flaws), but to continually bash it and/or its company is a different story.
remember, this is the general off-topic chat, not the "general off-topic flaming of ____ company & products chat".

many thanks in advance.

and btw, your super 160HDD looks chunky & awkward in comparison to the iPod's sleek & sexiness. I mean, grey? Common, now. Look at iPod's sexiness in comparison to your chunky devil. It almost makes me cry.


@ PuyoDead: I bow to the words you've said. It might be true that the Touch is a mere gimmick, but it's still fucken neat, lmao


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> You can't fit that in your pocket.


Yes I can


I'm sorry that I can see past a devices size and color and to it's functionality, and that I don't buy products because other people like them and they look good. Go lick your iphone, I'll be watching a movie on my 605 and not looking at it's color


----------



## PuyoDead (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You can't fit that in your pocket.
> ...



I have to agree. I often carry my DS (in case), or my PSP (in case), or quite a few other things. Camera, phone, wallet, iPod, whatever else. Carrying that Archos would be no problem to me whatsoever.


----------



## H8TR (Sep 6, 2007)

Also, about the iPod Touch, 16GB of flash may not seem like a lot and for many it isn't. You people need to get one thing first. This isn't the flagship iPod, that belongs to the classic. This is the upper class, high end iPod. That's why it has the extra features that it does.

- Estimated to be around 400MHz ARM CPU (slightly weaker than the iPhone's)
- Loads of flash memory
- 802.11 b/g (YouTube, Safari)
- 3.5" Wide multi-touchscreen at 480x320 163ppi
- Mac OS X

And that's just the beginning. It will apparently ship with the Wi-Fi music store preloaded. Out of all iPods, this one probably will have the most firmware upgrades aside from the fact it is the one that the hackers are going to attack first (If they even decide to try to hack the classic & nano). The faster CPU is also good as Engadget's Ryan Block stated that Cover Flow was not smooth on the new iPod nano nor was it on the classic.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> Does that look like crap to you? Same price as the touch. 160GB HDD, which is 10x the space if you coudn't get that. Has wifi and a touch screen. Bigger screen. The screen has almost twice the resolution of the touch.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbdmMpwgErE...related&search=



there is definitely no way in hell i want to carry that big huge thing around in public, i would be a attraction to thieves on the bus lol a ipod video goes in your pocket and it's portable, that thing you showed me is NOT portable and has features i do not need anyway.

also people who say we buy large ipod 80gb just for the sake of it are just talking bull (in that case i could say that you are buying a itouch just for the sake of having the latest gadgets and burning your money away), when i first brought my ipod my aim was to get a large capacity ipod, why would i get a nano? or anything smaller? my CD collection is just too huge for a minor nano lol and i prefer to have all my music in one place at once, gone are the days where i would be carrying a huge wallet of CDs on the bus and if i wanted to change songs i had to get another CD out, that's another reason i like ipods, it's all in one place, you can create playlists too, most played, on the go, high rating, the lists goes on.

i was gonna get a creative zen vision M when i was choosing my first mp3 player but the customer support and the bugs put me off completely, the overall design doesn't look nice either, and for the curious, the bugs were distorted sound, creative zen vision M shutting down and going dead, not staring up, then creative removed the radio feature in a firmware update, the list goes on and to make it worse they didn't care about it even though loads of people were complaining on their forums, quite sad actually, so that's why i choose a ipod and i'm happy with my choice.


----------



## H8TR (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> i was gonna get a creative zen vision M when i was choosing my first mp3 player but the customer support and the bugs put me off completely


Customer support is another thing. With Apple, you generally excellent customer support. Haven't had a problem with them yet. And you have the option of AppleCare for protecting your iPod for an additional year although I wouldn't recommended it (except for certain situations). This would be the third September in a row I have bought an iPod so AppleCare dosen't make sense to me if I buy a new iPod year after year. Archos also apparently has good customer support. Have a friend with one of their devices and has had no problems with customer service. As for the size of the device, it does fit in pockets. Large ones albeit.


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh yea, it's so massive, ect ect






I'm not seeing it. 4.8'' x 3.2'' x 0.75''

iPhone touch=4.3×2.4×0.36 in

It's so big, it has its own gravity!


----------



## cubin' (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You can't fit that in your pocket.
> ...




you must have big pockets  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 couldn't resist.

functionality is most important. Ipod functions very well for what it is, no? I don't care about the colour or how it looks compared to the functionality.

If I'm getting a portable media player that I'm going to take around with me I don't want a brick in my pocket, this is just my opinion of course. I also jog so your 605 would not be very functional to me after the hard drive breaks.

people buy ipod because other people like them?... please...

perhaps they just like the product??!?!


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> I'll be watching a movie on my 605 and not looking at it's color
> 
> 
> that's the thing, that device is really not something you want to look at.
> ...



ROFL XD


----------



## jesterscourt (Sep 6, 2007)

I wonder how pissed all those people that ran to get Iphones not realizing that Touch was going to be basically an Iphone sans the phone.  Especially after they just dropped the price of the flagship Iphone model by 33% after it has only been released for 2 or 3 months.  Yeah I bet you a bunch of people are fuming.  

I will admit the Touch looks pretty cool, as I said before, essentially an Iphone without the phone.  The "classic Ipod" is now beefed up to 160 gigs (Christ!) and the Nano has been redesigned as a Fatty video player with 2" viewable screen.  We all know that these products will do well.  If we could get some variant of VoIP/Skype running on the Touch, who would need an Iphone?


----------



## H8TR (Sep 6, 2007)

Skype won't happen. Apple isn't stupid. They took out the the speakerphone, mic, bluetooth and support for the headset that that comes with the iPhone. There is no way possible you could make a call.


----------



## Legend (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> Skype won't happen. Apple isn't stupid. They took out the the speakerphone, mic, bluetooth and support for the headset that that comes with the iPhone. There is no way possible you could make a call.



Ahem.
There was no way possible for us to pirate Vista, wasn't there? There was no way possible for someone to survive falling out of a plane & landing without a parachute, now was there? There was no way possible for man to walk on the moon, now was there!?

Impossible, and words like it, are reserved for the dictionaries of fools.


----------



## Pigwooly (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> An iPod would be sweet, but I can't afford oneÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's probably largely to do with the quality of the headphones. I bought decent earbuds and my iPod sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## imyourxpan (Sep 6, 2007)

i wonder if the new interface can be used on the old 30g video and 60g, if not, that blows, but w/e.


----------



## lagman (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Legend @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(H8TR @ Sep 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Skype won't happen. Apple isn't stupid. They took out the the speakerphone, mic, bluetooth and support for the headset that that comes with the iPhone. There is no way possible you could make a call.
> ...



But how would you talk without mic and speaker?


----------



## lawliet (Sep 6, 2007)

The new iPod Touch is what I have been looking for. I don't really like the phone features of the iPhones but take away those and we've got the iPod touch and hell if I had the cash to burn I would get that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, for those complaining about the use of flash storage instead of HDD for the touch, I would say that I prefer flash drives due to their durability and besides, a HDD will make the thing pretty fat.


----------



## Icarus (Sep 6, 2007)

Lovin' my good old Zen Vision M. I don't like the sound quality of Ipods =/


----------



## jtroye32 (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(filozof @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> Lovin' my good old Zen Vision M. I don't like the sound quality of Ipods =/



because the sound quality isn't great. people can't see past the eye candy and realize it plays media - you're going to want the best sound/picture quality you can get. they just want simple (idiot proof) technology that 4 year olds can operate encased in a shiny enclosure or it's "too complicated"


----------



## Opium (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks nice, I love the multi-touch controls. But I have no need for one. Got an old 1st Gen iPod Mini, plus my PSP so that'll do me just fine.

Looks cool though


----------



## jpxdude (Sep 6, 2007)

I loved the iPhone when I demoed it in Chicago 2 months ago..., so i'm pretty sure the iPod Touch will be a winner with it's interface.  Shame about the limited capacity though.  The OS and Apps also takes a sizeable chunk so instead of 4000 average songs for the 16GB, you get 3500 :-/

I would consider one once the Touch gets hacked and can run new apps, like the NES emulator on the iPhone, but I'm looking more forward to an IM client, better browser features/alternative and extra vid codec support.


----------



## R-Unit 4 (Sep 6, 2007)

I got and Ipod video 30g, damn it, now I want the Ipod touch or nano(or was it mini ( I am getting the iphone by this christmas, so doesn't matter.) If my dad keeps his promis than I would have swapped phones 3 or 4 times this year.


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 6, 2007)

i think they recked the name of the nano, cause its not small anymore

it should have been a newer ipod mini


----------



## Icarus (Sep 6, 2007)

Is anyone actually gonna watch videos on their Ipod nanos? I can't even watch videos on my Zen because I think the screen is too small, but Ipod Nano.. Damn !!


----------



## imyourxpan (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah that's true about the size of the nano, it should have been the comeback for the ipod mini's.  they should have kept the nano and left it at a really cheap price.  maybe i'll buy a new ipod....probably not.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Sep 6, 2007)

So very, very true.


----------



## beedog19 (Sep 6, 2007)

They have a pretty good lineup minus the Nano, the Creative Zen poops all over that poor thing. The iPod Classic is looking very nice tho.


----------



## Trulen (Sep 6, 2007)

Ah.  Me and my iRiver H10.  I've been having it for a year, a 6GB beauty for only $111.  Sounds well...  But with all the torture I've put it through, (counting leaving it in wet grass for an hour and a half --  Dropped it on accident!) it keeps kicking.... At about 4 hours of playing time.

But I only use about...  1GB of that 6 GB....

I WAS looking into an Archos 504.  Tasty treat it is.  But then I realised, for $250, a 4.3" beautiful screen, 40 GB hard drive, and 8 hour movie, 18 hour music life wouldn't really...  be less enough for me.  And I tell you, the screen on those are GORGEOUS.  My friend bought a smaller, WORSE, Archos 404, and we were amazed at the quality of the videos..

But, I didn't need videos...  Although they did look pretty..

So I got a DS and a CycloDS evolution!
I think I made the right choice ;D

I think I can get an Archos 504 for about...  $220 nowadays? 
So, if I'm ever hankering for some media goodies, I'll pick that up.  
Though the Cowons *52 hour music battery life* is incredibly appealing...  But I don't think I could listen to music 52 hours in a row.


But Apple's kinda...  Behind in the game.  They're releasing functions that's been around for like...  A year at least.  Well, maybe not a player that can view Youtube videos on the spot.  But I havn't gone to watch a youtube video in a long time.  If i like a youtube video, I believe I can wait until I get home so I can download it using a converter.  That way, I don't have to drain battery using the wifi.

And heck, if I REALLY need to go on the interwebs, I've got a DS.  
Srsly.

And size -- harhar.  To each his own.  I personally like loose-fitting pants.
Tight-fitting pants make me look girly.  I carry around my DS, phone (Samsung SYNC.  Free phones FTW!), wallet, and keys.  


But if there we no iPods, then people'd actually have to think about what mp3 player to get.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(El-ahrairah @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> So very, very true.



QFT.


----------



## JPH (Sep 6, 2007)

:drool:

Can't wait - gettin' me a Classic one.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 6, 2007)

I just got back from the Apple Store with a green 8GB Nano. Fill'er up!


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> I just got back from the Apple Store with a green 8GB Nano. Fill'er up!


Let me "borrow" it.


----------



## JPH (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> I just got back from the Apple Store with a green 8GB Nano. Fill'er up!



I just got a black Nano last month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So how is that gunt?

I'm going a pawn shop spree to raise money!


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got back from the Apple Store with a green 8GB Nano. Fill'er up!
> ...


Extract it from my cold, dead, stiff, apple fanboi hands...
.. lol!


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 6 2007 said:
> ...


That can be arranged.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 6, 2007)

Wait, wtf, they're selling these shits already?!

I thought they only _announced_ it yesterday...? **


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 6, 2007)

The Touch ain't out for a couple weeks, but they've stocked the Apple Stores with the rest. When I went they didn't have 'em out, and I was bummed cuz I'd driven all the way out there with steely determination in my wallet. When I talked to a sales dude though, he said they were stocked, but just hadn't put 'em out yet and they'd be on the floor tomorrow.

_pod 4U!!! (unless you want the touch.) Actually I monkeyed with the iPhone a bit while I was there, to get the flavor of the Touch, and I liked it.. just don't have the need or the cash for it._


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> The Touch ain't out for a couple weeks, but they've stocked the Apple Stores with the rest. When I went they didn't have 'em out, and I was bummed cuz I'd driven all the way out there with steely determination in my wallet. When I talked to a sales dude though, he said they were stocked, but just hadn't put 'em out yet and they'd be on the floor tomorrow.
> 
> _pod 4U!!! (unless you want the touch.) Actually I monkeyed with the iPhone a bit while I was there, to get the flavor of the Touch, and I liked it.. just don't have the need or the cash for it.
> _


_
I plan to buy a touch, but it's pretty retarded for someone who's looking for features. Like, you can get a 16gb touch for 50 bucks more. Or save the 50 bucks and get a 160gb Classic._


----------



## H8TR (Sep 7, 2007)

Ordered my iTouch this morning. After tax and shipping, a total of $526.68 CAD for a 16GB. That's one month of work for me. I was also debating whether to get a 4GB nano and 80GB classic for less. That would cost me $481.81 if I got it instore (w/ old iPod nano trade in - save 10%).


QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> I plan to buy a touch, but it's pretty retarded for someone who's looking for features. Like, you can get a 16gb touch for 50 bucks more. Or save the 50 bucks and get a 160gb Classic.


I think you mean "pretty retarded for someone *not* looking for extra features". If you want the basics, the touch is the wrong device.


----------



## Harsky (Sep 7, 2007)

If there's one thing I noticed about the new Nano is that they remind me a lot of the MP3 players you see on ebay that ship from China. Anyways, was the iPhone even a success? They really should've done the whole iTouch thing instead of the iPhone thing in the first place.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't like their lineup, I wish the touch and hard drive came together at a reasonable price. I'm just going to wait for the next refresh or get something that's less of a premium.


----------



## yus786 (Sep 7, 2007)

ipods are good, i owned a mini, 1st gen and 2nd gen nano for about 3 years but there are much better alternatives than the ipod cos now i have an iriver clix 2 which is awesomeness and much much better than the nano i had.

just my opinion though but the reason i converted was because everyone had an ipod and i just wanted something different.

yus786


----------



## xcalibur (Sep 7, 2007)

meh...
never bothered with ipods
i was too happy with my walkman phone
the in-ear headphones are what did it for me
my earcanals are a bit wonky in size(i need to get my left one cleaned every year because i cant clean it out myself since it bends, my balance suffers too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
regular headphones never fit in properly but the in earheadphones work great


----------



## TaMs (Sep 7, 2007)

i don't really care about ipods. Just needed to say that.


----------



## Sekkyumu (Sep 7, 2007)

Will order a black iPod Classic 160Gb tonight ;-)


----------



## Neko (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> I just got back from the Apple Store with a green 8GB Nano. Fill'er up!



Hey , your 3GEN Nano and my 2GEN Nano could be friends!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@topic:
A friend of mine is going to buy a 3GEN Nano for Christmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I'M thinking about selling my old and get a new one then.
But I love the size and style of my 2GEN Nano and I wish I could have both. (2GEN + 3GEN. ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So If somebody has too much money , he perhaps would buy one for me ?


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm diggin' my new Nano.. I love the cover flow and having all my recent pictures at hand, plus I can watch the McLaughlin Group vodcast in the can (a fitting location!) Also, it's nice to be able to sync my calendar, to do's, and contacts (even though I could do that before, this is my first "color" iPod, so it looks nicer.) The screen is really sweet, nice and sharp, and it fits in my watch pocket. I am quite satisfied, and will heartily recommend these little buggers.

Gleee!


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Sep 5 2007, 08:34 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not only I'm killing my '666' post count, but I also purchased one of those sweet new iPod Classics.

I officially hate you damn Apple Martin.....................................
I HATE YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Sekkyumu (Sep 7, 2007)

Just ordered my black iPod Classic 160Gb


----------

